# Making "the decision" -NonGSD related



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have posted before about my aging Great Dane. He is almost 10 yrs old now, which the avg life expectancy is 7-10 yrs for a Great Dane. I am trying to decide when to let him go. This month we have had my stepdaughters here and one made the comment that Max looks like he is ready to die. He does this thing where he lays his head on your lap and gives the saddest look.

We just bought a new house several hours from our current home. We are set to move in July 30. I am concerned about moving him and the stress that traveling will do on his body. He has trouble going to the vet 2 mls from our home now. Lately I having to give him pain pills just to manage him. He is showing signs of deterioration in the hips, squatting while standing, occasional yelping and falling over. His last old age panel this year said he is healthy though.

Today, at the moment...he is rolling on the floor and being playful . Other days, sometimes several days in a row, he will not leave his bed except to pee and then back to sleep.
I just don't know if I should wait until he is completely unable to stand or if the obvious pain that he has now warrants being PTS. He is my BEST friend, I mean,,,,, what if he is just looking worse because its hot outside or something?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through, and will be praying for you and your boy. It's a hard decision, and only you know when it's time. It's too bad the good ones can't just be with us forever.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I keep second guessing myself and my vet says the same thing. It's up to me ... Ugh I just want to wait but I know he is very tired. I can't imagine seeing his face each day. He has been with me longer than my husband lol


----------

